# Briggs & stratton will not restart after it is warm



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have motor Model 42A707, Type 2238 E1, 0008145B
The motor starts and runs fine until I shut it down and try to restart it. I have replaced the coil and it seams that the motor is getting to much fuel because I can see gas setting in the bottom of the intake. It acts like it is flooded when I try to restart it after it has been warmed up. Is there anything that I should try?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is this a push mower, or rider?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

This would be a rider, twin cylinder. The 42 in the model number is the CI displacement of the engine or 42 CI in this case. Push mowers are more in the range of 8-12 CI displacement. Have you tried cleaning the carb? If the carb is only overflowing when warm, its possible that the bowl vent on the carb is plugged and causing the carb to pressurize when warm. Does the engine even try to pop when its warm, or does it just crank and crank with no fire? I've seen engines that have carbon buildup in the cylinders that won't restart warm. What happens is that the carbon gets hot and acts like a sparkplug, igniting the incoming fuel mixture before it can be compressed by the piston. See that mostly on push mowers.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Or a bad gas cap?


----------



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is a riding mower. I have pulled the heads and it is not a carbon issue, there isn't any in the cylinders. I will have to check the gas cap, that is something that I have not done yet. I re-adjusted the pick up coil because it was setting at about 20 to 25 thousandths. I hope that this has fixed it. I will try it again when I mow the yard next and let you all know. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Izaac (Jul 20, 2013)

put a fuel shut off on the fuel line so it wont flood. so just shut the fuel shut off when your done. and you wont have to worry about it flooding. and turn it on when you use it again.


----------



## Firefighter615 (Nov 12, 2012)

The pick up coil was not adjusted correctly. After I adjusted it to 10 to 14 thou. I restarted fine several times after it was warmed up. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## AParthenopaeus (Aug 9, 2021)

Firefighter615 said:


> I have motor Model 42A707, Type 2238 E1, 0008145B
> The motor starts and runs fine until I shut it down and try to restart it. I have replaced the coil and it seams that the motor is getting to much fuel because I can see gas setting in the bottom of the intake. It acts like it is flooded when I try to restart it after it has been warmed up. Is there anything that I should try?


I have the same issue but with a push mower. Any Ideas on solutions?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

AParthenopaeus said:


> I have the same issue but with a push mower. Any Ideas on solutions?



I would start a new thread and provide as many details on the engine and the problem that you can.....This tread is several years old so probably not going to get much action on it.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> I would start a new thread and provide as many details on the engine and the problem that you can.....This tread is several years old so probably not going to get much action on it.....


Yep... 2013 was when the H3N2 Flu was going to kill us all..... With the advancement in technology we don't have to worry..... Oh wait, never mind


----------

